# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Ερώτηση για γκοφρέ χαρτί

## katerina1979

Ξέρει κανείς να μου πει αν το γκοφρέ χαρτί το χρωματιστό επιτρέπεται να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε για την κατασκευή παιχνιδιών; Υπάρχει περίπτωση το χρώμα να είναι τοξικό και να πάθει κάτι το παπαγαλάκι αν το δαγκώσει;

----------


## moutro

δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα γιατί το γκοφρέ νομίζω οτι ξεβάφει στο νερό που σημαίνει οτι δεν είναι τοσο ισχυρή μπογια. Χαρτί με μελάνι τυπογραφείου ξέρω οτι δεν κάνει (εφημεριδες,περιοδικά κλπ).

----------


## nikosman

εγω λεω να μην βαλεις ετσι και αλλιως αμεσως θα το αφαίρεσει...

----------


## mitsman

Θα συμφωνουσα με τον Νικο χωρις να ξερω κατι παραπανω!!!!!
γιατι να ρισκαρουμε??????

----------


## vagelis76

Συνήθως ότι χρησιμοποιείται σε παιδικές κατσκευες ( χαρτια -ξύλινα τουβλάκια,κ.α),είναι μη τοξικά για το λόγο οτι τα μικρά παιδιά χρησιμοποιούν πολύ το στόμα τους σε αυτή την ηλικία.Προσωπικά έχω πάρει κουβαδάκι με ξύλινα τουβλάκια και από αυτά φτιάχνω παιχνίδια στα παπαγαλοειδή μου.Κάτι αντίστοιχο θα ισχύει και με το χαρτόνι.

----------


## katerina1979

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά. Απλά επειδή έχω δει ότι του αρέσει να μαδάει χαρτάκια γι' αυτό και σκεφτόμουν να φτιάξω κάτι με γκοφρέ.

----------

